# Sooty day 67!! X



## Hieland (Apr 12, 2011)

Hiya well sooty is on day 67 today.. No signs of anything happening yet.. She has very swollen nipples.. But just wondered if this is anything.. This morning sooty doesn't want to know me at all! I had heard that before they are ready cats will become over affectionate? Thanks for reading!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

Hi, ooo bet ur really excited  as far as i'm aware (and please anyone correct me if im wrong) it can go either way, they can either become very affectionate, or just want to be left alone 

mine was an affectionate one and was quite happy for me to stroke her etc.

good luck and hope everything goes well, hope im on here when she has them


----------



## shells (Jan 16, 2011)

no idea sorry but i hope it all goes well xx


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_aww good luck and keep us posted,,_


----------



## Hieland (Apr 12, 2011)

I will do.. So far she has done a lot of licking!!!!!!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_good luck, keep us posted, its exciting waiting for kittens,well it is for us, i bet your nervous thou lol,,_


----------



## HelloKittyHannah (Nov 18, 2010)

Good luck


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

If she's licking her behind a lot, could possibly be on the way


----------



## Hieland (Apr 12, 2011)

Ok update.. She has now started digging in her box.. Should I leave it or should I remake her bedding so it's tidy again??


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_i would leave her, and let her dig about in it, have you got clean bedding for after shes had the kittens,_


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

I would leave it too, may only ending up stressing mum out. Good luck and keep us all posted on her progress.


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Sounds promising  I've read that cats can really go either way, they can be affectionate or distant, some go off their food, some don't, some dig, others don't! The digging sounds good though but you could be anywhere from the next 2 minutes til tomorrow morning  Have her waters broken yet?


----------



## Hieland (Apr 12, 2011)

I'm not sure but Is paying alot of attention to her bits! And now has turned to being my lovely affectionate sooty to OVER affectionate even for her:001_smile:!


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

Definitely sounds good! Think you're in for a long day  Got everything you need on hand?  Aslong as you know how to help the kittens breathe/cut the cord/break the sac if needed you'll probably be fine but have the vets number on hand just on the off chance! And mind and count the placentas


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

sounds like you may have some kittens in the next few hours  try and encouage her to stay in her birthing box by paying her lots of attention in there, mine was really good and fair went in there when she knew the kittens were on the way


----------



## Hieland (Apr 12, 2011)

I have everything ready for her and kittens x better get on the coffee to see me through the next however many hours ahead!!


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

do you know how many kittens you're expecting?


----------



## Gratch (Aug 22, 2010)

This stuff only happens when I have to go out lol. Will check up on it at my moms house though  Hoping for a happy and healthy delivery for you and congrats on your new little fluffmonsters x


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

what a great pressie for easter if they arrive today  

p.s. counting the placenta's is harder than you think, mine ate hers very slyly, and if you look away it'll be gone


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

ooo very exciting! what breed is she? What colours are you expecting??


----------



## Hieland (Apr 12, 2011)

Another update.. Nothing to report as yet.. Will keep coming back at filling you all in


----------



## Hieland (Apr 12, 2011)

Hi all,after all the things she was doing yesterday.. I really thought it was gonna happen... But nothing.. Today is day 69!!! When should I be worried? And ring vets? X


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

I was told approx 70 days, ring tomoz and get her in  when did she actually get mated? theres a dating calendar thats really good online, mine was due between the 8th and 12th of april and she had them on the 13th and 14th


----------



## Hieland (Apr 12, 2011)

I think she was mated on 18th feb? Does she sound overdue?


----------



## loz83 (Mar 28, 2011)

If it was definately the 18th she should be due on 24th April i think, which was only yesterday  so she's only a day over, its on a website called 'Cat Pregnancy Report' if you want to have a look for yourself


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

Hieland said:


> I think she was mated on 18th feb? Does she sound overdue?


What do you mean 'think' was the stud owner not present? Or view any matings?

You actually add 2 days onto the first mating as thats hjow long it takes the sperm to meet the egg, I always go by that rule.


----------



## michelleandjohn (Apr 18, 2011)

Wow I didn't know the two day rule!that means we could b a few days off yet too  I'm also guna check out that cat pregnancy report that may be useful to us. We r the same the mating wasn't seen by the stud's owner so we can only estimate.we are on day 63 from the day she arrived at the stud.

Hope ur kittens come soon 
Xxx


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Any news yet??!!!


----------



## Taylorbaby (Jan 10, 2009)

michelleandjohn said:


> Wow I didn't know the two day rule!that means we could b a few days off yet too  I'm also guna check out that cat pregnancy report that may be useful to us. We r the same the mating wasn't seen by the stud's owner so we can only estimate.we are on day 63 from the day she arrived at the stud.
> 
> Hope ur kittens come soon
> Xxx


lol 

remember that they can go up to day 70, IVe only had 3 good bengal births, so I wont go into the bad ones!!  :blink:

if you need any help PM me!


----------



## Hieland (Apr 12, 2011)

Hiya no news.. So I took her to the vets yesterday as when I took her last time the 8th April they told me she 7 wks diagnosed with scan.. So I was thinking her time is up.. They scanned her again yesterday and said" normal pregnancy heartbeats seen and she should deliver very soon!!! So will keep updating on here x


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_good luck i hope it all goes well,xx_


----------



## CandyApocalypse (Feb 8, 2011)

Hope all goes well, keep us posted


----------

